# The Worst Oil Filter Locations.



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea why Toyota put the oil filter in the WORST SPOT EVER CONCIEVED!!!!!!!!!!!

Mine is on the passanger side above the control arm so high that it feels like its next to the altenator!!!!!!!:angry: 

Not to mention the fact that i have to bend my arm in an unnatural position to even get to it through the only gap which happens to be right next to the exhaust pipe!!!!!!!!! Which by the way is always HOT because to do a good oil change the oil needs to be hot so it doesn't move like molases!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Anyone else have any good spots??

I also have a conspiracy theory-- auto engineers intentionally do it just to screw with us!!!!!!


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*less messier way of doing it*

Cut the bottom of a detergent container off (like the bottom 2-3 inches of a 50 oz wisk bottle) and hold it under the filter while you take it off... drop the filter into the mini drain pan you made and wiggle it sideways beween the exhaust pipe to drop it out... if you make it the right height it will fit between the pipe and hold the oil from the filter without giving you a hot shower...

Toyo's filter location - such a half-a## location I've never seen. I keep thinking remote filter every time I change the oil.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

the Nissan Hardbody is located in the wheel well. Everytime i change the oil i have to take the splash guards off, and bend my arm in about 3 diffrent positions. must be imports...


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

now wait didnt gm have a blazer or tahoe. s-10 style that had the oil filter relocated to a hidden door in the front area near the radiator..

payton


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

The Ford Expedition has it in the front driver's side, near the bumper. Now, when Socker Mom crunches the fender she can spill oil all over the parking lot.

Of course it is kind of easy to get to, so I'm not sure it's a bad idea.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I remember back in my quick lube days the early Nissan Maximas 3.0 V6 were THE WORST. We actually bought burn sleeves to put over our arms while dangling down the back of the motor. Of course they always just came in smokin hot right off the highway. The filter had to be loosened from below by one guy then removed from above by the other guy. Worst one I remember having to do, and I estimate I did about 35,000 over 4 years or so.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My 99 ranger oil filter was next to the steering wheel shaft you had to use 2 fingers to unscrew it then hold it upside down then pull it along the shaft.Thats why ford had a funnel mounted right under the filter and drained out right where the oil plug was.
My 05 dakota the same way but the filter is mounted right in front.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a few words for the  Auto Engineers!!!

$%%^&^%$$%#@#$^&&*^%$$%^&^&&%^[email protected]##$


LOL

I had a 97 S-10 that was kool--the filter was in a crappy spot but it had a funnel right under it that would run the oil right out by the plug. Why can't they all do that. My girlfriends Grand-Am is right under the bumper which is easy to get to but i really don't like oil running down my arm everytime i do a change......


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

payton said:


> now wait didnt gm have a blazer or tahoe. s-10 style that had the oil filter relocated to a hidden door in the front area near the radiator..
> 
> payton


Yup the 95 till 199x have the oil filter under a skidplate with a lil trap door right in frotn the radiator, very easy to get too. My 1993 s10 has the filter remotely mounted under the hood, also very easy to get to.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I know the 4 cyl Chevy Lumina's had a plate overtop of the oil filter, the Buick Century's the easiest way to get those off you had to take off the passenger side wheel, Mazda 626 the filter was in the middle of the block between the motor and the firewall. My old Dakota was kind of a pain course it's not going to be easy with a V8 shoe horned in there.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

The mid 90's caddy arent in a bad location but: the filter is on top drivers side rite over the the tranny. The bad part is they have the filter so when you take it off ALL of the oil drains all over the tranny. Just did one today and what a mess....Rob


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

I have a 78 ford fairmont straight six I can change the oil and filter from under the hood without jacking it up.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Changed the oil in an old smallblock Chevy last night, got all done underneath, went to put oil in and found that due to the aftermarket chrome valve covers there was no place to put the oil in! Had to bend a little baffle with a screwdriver and SLOWLY drip it in the PCV breather hole. must have taken me ten minutes to get five quarts in it. Makes me wonder if the previous owner ever changed it at all. Probably not.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

PDQ Pete said:


> I have a 78 ford fairmont straight six I can change the oil and filter from under the hood without jacking it up.


Thats why i like the straight six in my truck....

But my 96 t-bird with the 4.6 is horrible. You have to manuever your arm over the sway bar, then get your two fingers on the oil filter. Then let the pil drain down the K member and spill everywhere. Then turn the filter sideways one way, then back the other way, then upside down and pull as hard as you can to make it past the motor/k member/ A/C hoses. I changed it once and said F that. Put a remote filter kit on. That was a b**** tooo


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

GetMore said:


> The Ford Expedition has it in the front driver's side, near the bumper. Now, when Socker Mom crunches the fender she can spill oil all over the parking lot.
> 
> Of course it is kind of easy to get to, so I'm not sure it's a bad idea.


I believe that after the first year, they moved the oil filter back over the fron axle. In that location they built in a drain pan / guide as there was no way to do it without spillage. Chris


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

PDQ Pete said:


> I have a 78 ford fairmont straight six I can change the oil and filter from under the hood without jacking it up.


On my 2004 Ford F-350 Diesel the oil filter is a cartrige on top of the engine. Combine that with the Fumoto Valve I can change my oil with khakis on. Chris


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah, the Dodge CTD is in a sh*tty spot to...What are they thinking while designing these trucks?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> Yeah, the Dodge CTD is in a sh*tty spot to...What are they thinking while designing these trucks?


What are you talking about- that's an easy one to change? 
Get a filter wrench that goes on a socket wrench, use to 6 inch extensions and lay on the ground under the truck to loosen it. Reaching over the left fender spin it off, hold it upright and move it toward you 4 inches to clear the AC lines and lift straight up- usually no spills!, now the fuel filter on the CTD it a different story, but once you get a normal filter wrench on it to loosen it it comes out fairly easy and goes in fairly easy.


----------



## Herz (Nov 16, 2005)

My 92 toyo is easy to change the filter, but once you loosen it, oil goes all over the transfer case. Honda Del Sol -- you have to reach up between the firewall and the engine, loosen it and move out of the way quckly. Then get the towells to clean up all the residue on the engine crevices.
Automotive Desing Engineering 101 -- put the owner sevice parts in the least convenient places.


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if them make a remote setup for a tacoma?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Remote for Tacoma - Yep*

Yep Northwest Off-Road has them. 2 models, one with a billet filter boss and braided lines and an econo with cast base and rubber lines...


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Six,


Have you used them before or do you just know that they have them. I just ordered a catalog from them to see what they have. It must be a bi&%ch to get the cover on. Private me if you want with any insight you have. Id appreciate it.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*I PM'ed ya!*



alamarc said:


> Six,
> 
> Have you used them before or do you just know that they have them. I just ordered a catalog from them to see what they have. It must be a bi&%ch to get the cover on. Private me if you want with any insight you have. Id appreciate it.


I PM'ed ya...


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

I got that cataloge

$197 for a billit relocation kit it steep but i want it bad enough that i might just buy it!! Any suggestions on location of the filter??


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

In the Ford 351 it is a pain in the a** to get to. It is above the A-arm on the drivers side.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

90% of import vehicals are hard to change, the old fords seem to be easier than chevys, b/c you don't have to get under the vehical


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a lifted 77 F-150 with the 351, it's a joy to do a oil change on because i can sit comfortably under the truck to change the oil, no creeper needed! We have a 96 bronco 302 and that filter isnt too bad. The stright six is definetly the easiest though.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Well theres not to many out there that are bad when you have a lift.....Rob


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

By far the easiest I ever owned 3rd gen. Dodge Hemi. Wins hands down. Owned alot of trucks.
P.I.A. - 3rd gen Dodge Cummins
Just a fricken joke 86 Olds Cutlas Siera hah (my Grandmothers car). Good fricken luck.
Todd


----------

